# Can i make my cockatiel able to trust me again after a mistake?



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my first ever post here, so if i make a mistake in this post i'm sorry. 

But my question is, can i make my cockatiel able to trust me after i had inserted my hand into his cage and tried to make him to "step up" on a small perch? I made the mistake of not doing this slowly and i did it fast which made him scared a lot. He was comfortable around me so i thought that he will not be scared and will just be a little shy. 

When i saw that he didn't want to step up on the perch and start flying arround, i pulled my hand and left him alone. After i pulled my hand he climbed on his favorite rope perch and had his beak open for a minute gasping for air.

And after this he is now trying to bite me and afraid to climb down from his rope perch. 


Can he get over this? Should i start over? Should i do the perch training ever again?

Thanks.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes he can get over this. Cockatiels need to move at there own pace. I believe you just need to give him time. And start over if he doesn't get over it with time. I have always got tamed birds so I know nothing of taming them but i have had cockatiels And I know he won't hate you forever. earl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may have to back a step. Sounds like he wasn't quite ready for the perch yet. Go back to offering him treats and sitting with him, let him get comfortable around you again. Always watch his body language. It's the best way to gauge whether he's ready for the next step or not.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*trust me*

Yes, cockatiels are forgiving birds! I have done "terrible" things to my bird like taking him to the vet. Sometimes afterwards he won't want to come to me for a while and sulks in his cage, but he does get over it. But like Roxy said, go slow. Just keep being gentle and patient with him and you will win him over. Also, try offering him treats from your hand. Little pieces of millet spray work great. You could also try small pieces of unsalted nuts. Best wishes!


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. Now he is coming down from his rope perch but he is still trying to bite me. 

So i will start feeding him spray millet again. He eats the millet when i hold it with my hand but if i open my hand he flies away. 

Should i feed him spray millet while holding it for one week and then try to feed the millet from my palm?


----------



## EowyntheFair (Dec 28, 2015)

I have had other birds, but I am new to cockatiels. If you let him sit in his cage and come out to investigate on his own, that might work. Hope that helps.


----------

